# (RP) Raising Fur (Open) (SFW Raising a Baby Fur to Adulthood RP)



## SamiPiplup (Jul 30, 2016)

The year is 2020.  The first animal human hybrids to survive to birth were created a year ago.  Just this year, volunteer parents to be have been chosen to care for the first generation of these 'furries'.

Rules-
Mentions of breastfeeding are allowed.
You may not mention anything obviously sexual. If you wouldn't say in front of an 10 year old, it doesn't belong.
Violence is allowed.

(Note - The message at the top will change as time passes in the roleplay goes on.)

This is a roleplay where you are a human raising a furry.  You can be yourself raising your fursona, your human OC raising your animal OC, or even a human raising your IRL pet as a furry!

Human Character Form - 
Full Name - 
Gender - 
Are they in a Relationship/Have a partner of some kind? - 
Other - ​Once you have gotten your form accepted, we can roleplay your human character applying for a furry child via PM.  

When 3 people (not including myself) have applied, the main roleplay here in the thread will start!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Rogue42 (Sep 21, 2019)

I’ll do it


----------



## tyler (Apr 20, 2022)

can i do it


----------

